

WordPress Functions.php Snippets - benackles
http://www.wpfunction.me/

======
JonnieCache
This page is a prime candidate for masonry.js

<http://masonry.desandro.com/>

~~~
joeybaker
Better, Isotope

<http://isotope.metafizzy.co/>

------
kristofferR
<http://wpsnipp.com> has a lot more snippets. Not nearly as nicely designed as
this site though.

------
whereareyou
You can get a lot of great snippets for WordPress functions.php from this
thread [http://wordpress.stackexchange.com/questions/1567/best-
colle...](http://wordpress.stackexchange.com/questions/1567/best-collection-
of-code-for-your-functions-php-file)

------
ten7
WPFunction is to Wordpress as Module is to Drupal
(<http://drupal.org/project/modules>)

